# Team Shirt Design



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

I need help with the cover design for my new team shirt. Outsiders is the name of the team. We have a fight May 2. So we need them a week before May. I have the lettering design, I'm just graphically retarted. So if anyone can help me with the cover it would be much appreciated.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Sorry bud you have to be a paid member to request graphics.


----------

